# Bfd problem



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey there. 

Finally got around to hooking up my Bfd. When I first turned it on all of the filter lights were blinking. It was like that for about 15-20 seconds. Then it went blank. Nothing worked. Shut it off for a minute, then turned it back on. The number display and a couple other lights blipped really quick. Then nothing again. 

Think its a dud?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure sounds like it...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I think its toast. Tried it again tonight. This time it stayed on for close to 5 mins. The signal LEDs lit while the sub was working. But a few minutes later it shut it self off and wouldn't turn back on. 

Thanks for the help. Better grab a new one now.


----------

